# Tha duke boyz (raw footage and a fun vid!!!)



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

check out all our raw footage and my brothers new im bored vid!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/monroecountymudsters


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sik vid bro. nuff said :rockn:


----------



## 750Homegrown (Jul 21, 2010)

Killer Vid :aargh4: LETITEAT


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

check out all the raw footage in the right menu its kinda hidden in there u have to look for it. some of it is old some is new


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cool vids


----------



## onetuff500 (Jul 18, 2010)

real cool vid...:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's awesome! :rockn:

We need to send him all our labor day ride footage this year and get him to make us something cool like that.


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

man i would be honored to make a vid for the forum ride, i wish i could make the ride but work and other duties are calling. But if you would like we could come up with something. after that weekend i will only be able to work on the video at night due to this being the busiest part of my work year but it shouldn't take to long to make a good vid. If you could come up with maybe a song or two that would fit the weekend then I could be getting started on editing sounds and other aspects of the vids and music.


----------

